# Where does your handle/user-name come from



## Mpsox (31 Jul 2009)

I'm just in a curious/bored mood on a Friday afternoon. Just wondering how people came up with their user names

In my case, I was sitting at my desk at home signing up here, my little girls pink socks were on the radiator next to me drying as it was a miserable day, her name starts with an M and M's little pink socks became Mpsox, as I am also a big baseball fan.


----------



## Purple (31 Jul 2009)

There was a thread about this a while back.

No real reason for mine, I couldn't think of one so ended up with this.


----------



## Teatime (31 Jul 2009)

I love Tea.

I was Teabag before this but poor old Teabag got banned.

And with good cause !!!


----------



## Wollran (31 Jul 2009)

Mine username is the letter from my surname in a different order.


----------



## bren1916 (31 Jul 2009)

Mine from the year I was born.....anyone seen my teeth?


----------



## Teatime (31 Jul 2009)

Wollran said:


> Mine username is the letter from my surname in a different order.


 
Greetings Mr All Worn


----------



## mathepac (31 Jul 2009)

Should that not read 





> Mine username ...


is der letterz vrom mine zurname vich I ordered divverently.


----------



## Emma1980 (31 Jul 2009)

Eh... well mine is very imaginative.... my name and year i was born


----------



## Ancutza (31 Jul 2009)

The diminutive of my romanian wifes name.


----------



## Graham_07 (31 Jul 2009)

I happen to like certain :-
- Comedians
- Novelists
- Port ( err nooo ! )
- inventors

& 7 is my lucky No.


----------



## truthseeker (31 Jul 2009)

I first came here looking for some quite specific info regarding a will, I felt I was getting the runaround through verbal channels (like solicitor and executor etc...) so I was seeking the truth.


----------



## BillK (31 Jul 2009)

First name (diminutive) and intial of surname.


----------



## Vanilla (31 Jul 2009)

mathepac said:


> Should that not read is der letterz vrom mine zurname vich I ordered divverently.


 
LOL.

As for BillK- really? I never would have ( or is that ''would of'') guessed.


----------



## Caveat (31 Jul 2009)

What about you then?  Did we ever actually get a satisfactory explanation as to the origins of _Vanilla ?_  Thought not.

Betcha it's dirty or something... 

_Caveat_ of course is just all serious, boring and paranoid.  

Which I'm not, funny enough.


----------



## Purple (1 Aug 2009)

Caveat said:


> _Caveat_ of course is just all serious, boring and paranoid.
> 
> Which I'm not, funny enough.


 So it's all an act then?


----------



## woodbine (1 Aug 2009)

honeysuckle is my favourite flower but that username was taken so i used woodbine instead (another name for honeysuckle/lonicera).

nothing to do with the old cigarettes.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Aug 2009)

[broken link removed] and not the Dallas one as everyone thinks.


----------



## LexLuthor (4 Aug 2009)

I just thought mine up myself. Completely original.


----------



## Purple (4 Aug 2009)

LexLuthor said:


> I just thought mine up myself. Completely original.


 Super!


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Aug 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> [broken link removed] and not the Dallas one as everyone thinks.


 
My mental pic of you has forever been shattered


----------



## Romulan (4 Aug 2009)

Everything you need to know about life, you can learn from Star Trek......

De romulans are the bad boy cousins of the vulcans, much more interesting!


----------



## gipimann (4 Aug 2009)

Romulan said:


> Everything you need to know about life, you can learn from Star Trek......
> 
> De romulans are the bad boy cousins of the vulcans, much more interesting!


 
And with wonderful haircuts too


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Aug 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> My mental pic of you has forever been shattered



I wouldn't have the capacity for holdin' down as much vodka as [broken link removed] could


----------



## Vanilla (5 Aug 2009)

Caveat said:


> What about you then? Did we ever actually get a satisfactory explanation as to the origins of _Vanilla ?_ Thought not.


 
I think you'll find I did explain it previously. It was an extremely interesting and exotic explanation and I'm surprised you don't remember.

Hmmm, maybe it was censored?


----------



## michaelm (5 Aug 2009)

Sadly I didn't put much thought into my username.  If I had I think I would have gone for, of the clean ones, Sir Rantsalot (although I also like Massive Genius and Infidel).


----------



## LouisLaLoope (5 Aug 2009)

Mine is a character from a French textbook in school - Tricolore Three (or trois, I guess).  My bro called me Louislaloope as a child.  And still calls me Loop to this day!  

I hope I haven't _revealed_ myself...!!!


----------



## DavyJones (5 Aug 2009)

Caveat said:


> What about you then?  Did we ever actually get a satisfactory explanation as to the origins of _Vanilla ?_  Thought not.
> 
> Betcha it's dirty or something...
> 
> ...



I've always loved this name after seeing it here and have been known to "borrow it". Only in places I'm sure you'd never go Caveat.


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Aug 2009)

DavyJones said:


> I've always loved this name after seeing it here and have been known to "borrow it". Only in places I'm sure you'd never go Caveat.


 
Please tell as some of us might like to go to those places too


----------



## Vanilla (5 Aug 2009)

I'm still trying to work out if he meant the name Vanilla or Caveat. And the implications of either choice.


----------



## Betsy Og (5 Aug 2009)

Betsy was the name given to a backpacker car in Australia - a car with personality and a general workhorse of a machine (I've some notion that Betsy was a classic workhorse name). I wouldnt normally name machines but it was so often the topic of conversation at the time it was easier to name it.  

When back to Ireland I decided to oirish it up a bit so added Og to the end. 

The odd poster thinks it an actual name (I doubt there's any Betsy in the country under 85 ... so Og would be a bit of a misnomer as well), more often people think I is a laayydeee, which aint so .... and no, its not a case of "at weekends my name is Loretta" - as yer man's sign on the train platform said (some ad from a few years back) .


----------

